# New pitman arm question



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I've read several threads on this subject but I'm still not sure this is right. I had some loose parts in the steering linkage after the car sat a few years so I decided to just order all new stuff and do it all at once. I took everything off in one piece so I could measure my total tie rod length to get the new parts close to the original adjustments. I put on the new Idler, center link and pitman arm first. The old pitman arm was seated somewhat further onto the steering box spline. The new one has an 11/16 gap and it appears the center link isn't exactly level. I moved the assembly side to side and it doesn't rub but this just doesn't seem right. Can you steer me in the right direction?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

WhittP said:


> I've read several threads on this subject but I'm still not sure this is right. I had some loose parts in the steering linkage after the car sat a few years so I decided to just order all new stuff and do it all at once. I took everything off in one piece so I could measure my total tie rod length to get the new parts close to the original adjustments. I put on the new Idler, center link and pitman arm first. The old pitman arm was seated somewhat further onto the steering box spline. The new one has an 11/16 gap and it appears the center link isn't exactly level. I moved the assembly side to side and it doesn't rub but this just doesn't seem right. Can you steer me in the right direction?



Hmmmm. Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't the center link ball/pivot go into the steering (pitman) arm? Doesn't the pitman arm with its splined ends fit onto the steering box shaft and on the other end is a tapered hole that the center ling goes into?

So why did you replace the pitman arm? These generally do not wear out.

We have seen this before. I believe it is due to the aftermarket piece. There were no threads showing as the nut only engaged 2/3 on the threaded shaft. Here was a reply by the poster: "I spoke with the manufacturer and it is fine (the nut) where it was mounted. It only needs 2/3 engagement and the nut was on far enough." You could add some Lock-Tite if it makes you feel better. The nut has to be torqued down and the number used was 140 lbs. The post said that the spline on the steering shaft has a taper to it, so the pitman arm will only go so far.

Same goes with the drag link, not exactly bent as factory and can be off enough to cause rubbing of the pan or crossmember. I don't think the difference in factory vs repop pitman arm should have a lot to do with it unless it is really off.

Another suggestion was the tie rod ends. You may have measured, but they both have to have the same number of turns to match. It is possible one or the other was made longer/shorter and this may affect the center link. It can also affect the centering of your steering wheel, so if it was off on one side and now you go and equalize them, your steering wheel may be out of alignment/not centered and you have to remove the steering wheel and re-center it on the steering shaft splines it goes onto.

So I would compare factory parts with repop and see how close the repop's are to factory. Some suppliers offer a better and closer factory fit/contour than others.

Here is the complete post:









Pitman arm installation issue


I replaced my power steering gearbox since it had a bad leak. I replaced it with a 10:1 Lares unit 974 with a new steering coupler. Installation of the gearbox was mostly straightforward until I got to the pitman arm. It goes into place fine and I only had enough room for the nut without the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I decided to just replace everything since I had a few loose joints. I did see the old post and I'm pretty confident that the nut is on far enough and secure. My main concern is the center link appearing not to be level and I'm sure the difference with the new pitman arm is the cause. I decided to just replace everything since I had a few loose joints. What are your thoughts on the center link? I may just put the old pitman arm back on if this will cause some issues.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

WhittP said:


> I decided to just replace everything since I had a few loose joints. I did see the old post and I'm pretty confident that the nut is on far enough and secure. My main concern is the center link appearing not to be level and I'm sure the difference with the new pitman arm is the cause. I decided to just replace everything since I had a few loose joints. What are your thoughts on the center link? I may just put the old pitman arm back on if this will cause some issues.


If nothing is rubbing/hitting, I'd leave it as is and not worry. After you drive it a little and the car settles some, take a peek underneath to check it out and make sure all is well.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok all the steering linkage is back together and test drove just fine. Measured out the assembled tie rod section 3 times to make sure it was as close as possible. The steering wheel might be off just a few degrees but very close. I have some on-center slop in the gear box and I'm still getting some moderate to serious tramlining. I do feel some vertical slack when I move the right front tire in and out by hand. I suspect 1 or both ball joints but I'll also check the wheel bearings. The car has 235/60/15 BF Goodrich in good condition and I'm just not sure about the alignment. The closest shop to me is 1 hour away and I need to get the car tightened up before that drive. Any advise at this stage of my job?


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Update: The right front wheel bearing was a little loose but not much. Turns out the tramlining was the tires. Before the car broke down several years ago I had swapped out the rear tires for a bigger size. I decided I like how the same size looks all around so I put a set of BFG 235/60/15 on the back to match the front. The front tires had about 60% of the tread left and otherwise looked healthy. Beauty is only skin deep I guess because I checked the date code and it was 9 years old. I swapped the new rears to the front and took it for a drive. A world of difference. Zero tramlining just a little center slop.


----------

